# Music Composing Computer Program



## Calogero (Jul 24, 2007)

hi all,

just wondering if any of you can help me out.

say you've written a song with chords and all, is there any program that you can put the lyrics under the staff and chords above the staff and add notation to it to make it look as real as possible (although you'd print this via your computer) as if you'd bought this sheet music.

does that make sense?

thanks


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I think I get what you mean and I'm pretty sure you can do it with Guitar Pro 5. You add lyrics to each bar with the 'TXT' button.


----------



## Harvest (Oct 6, 2007)

Finale will let you do that as well I believe. But it will not do tablature (at least the last version I had didn't), only real musical notation.


----------



## Calogero (Jul 24, 2007)

let me try and explain more.

I wrote a song. Chords. Notation and all.

Now instead of having it in front of me or written out on paper I'd like to have it printed out on actual score sheets ie. staff etc...

Which program is good for that?

No tab. Chords above the measures and notes in the staff.

thanks all.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Try Finale. You can download Finale Notepad for free to try it out. If you like how it works but need more stuff then you can buy the full version. It does have tab if you ever want it too. I don't think it'll do chord diagrams, just the names.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Well here's what Guitar Pro can put out. You could use the TXT button to type the name of the chord above the measure then you'd have to Photoshop or write in the lyrics below it. 

With tabulature.

Without tabulature.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I agree, Finale will do it, cheap and easy.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Calogero (Jul 24, 2007)

violation said:


> Well here's what Guitar Pro can put out. You could use the TXT button to type the name of the chord above the measure then you'd have to Photoshop or write in the lyrics below it.
> 
> With tabulature.
> 
> Without tabulature.


YES YES YES!!!!

This is exactly what I want.

This is PERFECT!!!

Thank you so much.

Now, I've tried the program, but am having a hard tiem add lyrics.

I filled out all the info. Then when I go to lyrics it doesn't show up.


----------



## Calogero (Jul 24, 2007)

can anyone help.

i can call you if you're willing. pay the long distance myself.

please anyone.


----------

